# Cleaning the Garage and found these P80s



## beerjeep88 (5 mo ago)

I was cleaning the garage and found two P80 kits that i bought a long time ago and forgot about. These kits are brand new with tooling for a Glock 17. Does anyone know of a good place to sell these? FB groups are a no go and Gunbroker is a PITA.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Your local gun show.
These kits are about to be considered illegal for manufacturers to sell. You could get a pretty penny.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

1st post , has questionable item to sell --- Buyer beware !


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> 1st post , has questionable item to sell --- Buyer beware !


It's not posted in the Classifieds section, and surely somebody wouldn't have the gall to try to passively inject a sale offer into there first ever post to a new site.
I'm sure "BeerJeep" is an upstanding fellow merely seeking advice, right @beerjeep88?
Right?


----------



## beerjeep88 (5 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> It's not posted in the Classifieds section, and surely somebody wouldn't have the gall to try to passively inject a sale offer into there first ever post to a new site.
> I'm sure "BeerJeep" is an upstanding fellow merely seeking advice, right @beerjeep88?
> Right?


Yes sir. Im in Central Iowa. Its been a challenge to find a place that is friendly to sell these things and I dont spend a lot of time on forums so I apologize if this post isnt appropriate
. Gun shows are far between in my area and the two gun stores that I talked to dont want to have anything to do with 80% products. Ive had a lot of people interested in these but everyone has flaked out so far. Attached is a pic of the kits.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you don't have anywhere local, and you're put off by the online options dedicated to such sales, your options will be severely limited.
Maybe pass them down to your kids. They could be historically significant pieces in 40 years. Who knows?


----------

